# john dyer auctions cambridge beware



## crazyponys (11 February 2009)

it appears john dyer has gone into hiding after not paying anyone from last months auction.
is not answering any phone calls.
lordsbridge arena cannot get hold of him to confirm any further auctions.
and have said they have recieved lots of calls asking how to get hold of him as no payment has been recieved from sale.
police are aware and believe hes ignoring all calls as hes in serious money problems.


----------



## JM07 (11 February 2009)

Oh Dear.

no great loss though...that auction is the pits....


----------



## lochpearl (11 February 2009)

well said JM07!!!!


----------



## crazyponys (11 February 2009)

no great loss ?
hundreds of people are out of pocket now


----------



## lochpearl (11 February 2009)

should have picked a more reputable sales then


----------



## wonkey_donkey (11 February 2009)

Bad for the folks at Lordsbridge aswell as they will be out of pocket too.


----------



## lhotse (11 February 2009)

Like I said in NL, if you sell your pony through such a shite hole of a sale, then you deserve to be out of pocket. What goes around, comes around......


----------



## M_G (11 February 2009)

Lets hust hope you never sell any tack at an auction eh


----------



## lhotse (11 February 2009)

Not talking about tack, although a lot of what gets sold at these auctions is stolen anyway.


----------



## crazyponys (11 February 2009)

and like i said before i didnt sell a pony.
so get of your high horse 
get your tongue out jms arse and post elsewhere


----------



## lhotse (11 February 2009)

mmm, but you do seem to buy and sell a lot so you obviously frequent this place on a regular basis. For your information, my tongue is nowhere near JM's arse, as you so politely put it. My opinion is my own. Oh, and I'll post wherever I like, thankyou.


----------



## GoldieGlitter (11 February 2009)

I have been chasing John Dyer for over a year now for £10,000.00 from a horse box he sold on my behalf in December 2007. I have tried to inform people through emails to Horse and Hound but obviously they ignored it. Sorry folks i tried.


----------



## keeperscottage (11 February 2009)

I sold several hundred pounds worth of tack at the Cambridge sales last summer (because I had a "clear out" - not because it was stolen, I hasten to add!) and I was paid out in full within about ten days of the auction.


----------



## crazyponys (12 February 2009)

goldie glitter
i for one are very sorry you were ignored.
are you still chasing the money.
pm me if you are and ill pass your details on .


----------



## GoldieGlitter (13 February 2009)

Good Morning, yes i am still chasing the money. I have sent the information to Watch dog now. I am intending going to report again to police this weekend, I did tell police last summer but at that time they said they couldnt take any action. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## aramis123 (18 February 2009)

I am not from the area and usually work when our local reputable market is on a sat. Took day off to go to Cambridge about an hour and half away. Seemed very nice man on phone and i even got paper work in writing before taking items in Jan 09 so had some come back. Worst mistake ever nearly £1000 worth of stuff sold and i have had every excuse under the sun from him - dad in hospital but the best one which i think every one should know about - (isnt slander b4 any one says anything is FACT as your more than welcome to have copy of phonecall) him telling me he is the loss ajuster for Jamie Grey case and gave me all the values he says he has given to court including his personal oppinion on Jamie himself and that he clearly has a personal vendetta against him? I thought it was against the law to speak about these things whilst amidst a high profile court case so if your anything to do with this case and want this information please contact me when i will be only too please to give you all the information on prices etc he gave to me and i dont know this man from Adam!!- if you want any more info contact me i will go to Watchdog, papers wherever i need to to stop this conman trading. I can also tell you i have snce found out he was a very dodgy man when he traded at Melton Mowbray!!! Then did a runner from there! For all the peope that are out of pocket from this ideot have a little peace of mind that although it would be better to get our money back there are some very serious dealing men looking for him???!!! Please contact me so i can have the crime number and report coz the police woman i spoke to didnt know about it?


----------



## abbot (18 February 2009)

Hi, we are another unfortunate vendor at last months Cambridge Tack Sales,and I know of another person also who has not been paid. have repeatedly tried to contact John Dyer and his wife Amanda by phone and email but as I predicted no reply to emails and delaying tactics on phone when I have got hold of John Dyer (various excuses). 
The john dyer and son website has been changed this week to read no sale on 20th February but next sale is on 20th March.

It seems (I hope I am proved wrong) as if no one is going to get their money owed to them, please can someone let me know which police you have reported it to so I can do the same and also notify the other person owed monies.  How do I contact the watchdog also.  Please get in touch if you have any more info.
I hope Horse and Hound have picked this story up.


----------



## aramis123 (19 February 2009)

INC NO.  CC-18-2-09-0166 thats with Cambridgeshire police who said as he bounced the cheques on the people in nov sales he knowingly took items for the jan sale that he could not pay for which is obtaining goods by deception and amounts to fraudulant behaviour - not good as this can carry a sentance??!! I have also contacted trading standards to ensure he cannot be allowed to continue to trade! Please contact police with above incident number to add your side also - sorry your in the same boat am sure together we can all do something??!!!


----------



## crazyponys (19 February 2009)

hi yes horse and hound have been told and are running a story on him next week 
call charlotte on 02031484553 horse and hound news desk.
id love the dealers to get hold of the slime bag


----------



## aramis123 (19 February 2009)

Are you still not getting any money for your horsebox? Whats the full story with that then?? Be nice for the dealin men to read about it if you know what i mean?!!


----------



## aramis123 (19 February 2009)

Only fair to let everyone know my cheque has just cleared from John Dyer &amp; Son Auctioneers.


----------



## xxxbettyboopxxx (19 February 2009)

bloody hell, how did you do that? Getting a cheque is hard enough, getting one that clears is like getting rocking horse [****]!


----------



## aramis123 (20 February 2009)

The man from Del monte he say YES!! 

If any one wants his home address i can let them have it -Beware he lives in the middle of nowhere - but then this type of Geezer would wouldnt he??!! -  I sugest you go and collect a cheque late in the evening when his wife will be there and he will make out he is not!- like I did - she wasnt very happy although cant for the life of me understand why -  Next best thing is to be up like a farmhouse cockrill - Early doors if you know what i mean!!


----------



## Penniless (20 February 2009)

His home address is printed regularly in H&amp;H, advertising Cambs Sales and it's also on his website so nobody would have difficulty in finding this out.  I wouldn't say he lives in the middle of no-where though.


----------



## crazyponys (21 February 2009)

we all are aware of where he lives .
as penniless says is printed for all to see.


----------



## ronald (21 February 2009)

I feel I have to comment as some of these comment are appauling.
I have dealt with John Dyer and his family for many years, both buying from him and him selling on my behalf.
John has sold horseboxes, horses and saddlery for myself and i can honestly say I have never had any problems or delays with being paid. I have sold many things through his Cambridge sale and have always received my cheque within 10 days. 
I no I am not the only person that received a letter from John following the January sale stating that they have unfortunatly been victims of credit card fraud, which has understandably caused a delay in receiving cheques from this sale.
All those of you who have been quick to stick the knife want to take a good look at yourself as it could be you next! I no John very well and no this matter is being in dealt with as quickly as possible.


----------



## crazyponys (22 February 2009)

jobon..........
is not the problems hes having ...its he way hes dealing with it that have got people pissed off
he wont answer his calls
he didnt pay novembers sale ..so why fleece januarys ?
he owes goldie glitter £10,000 for a horsebox and this has been going on for months..
so nobodys being quick to judge.
and perhaps if you know him you might get paid .
but the others arnt holding their breath


----------



## wildwest (22 February 2009)

i don't believe its credit card fraud, the insurance would have payed out by now, and if thats the case why is he still not answering or returning calls.  I left a message asking if i can use what im owed at the next sale to purchase items. no reply.
how is there going to be a march sale if he dose'nt book anything in. his message was the feb sale was canceled due to lack of entries not fraud.


----------



## aramis123 (22 February 2009)

What a stupid thoughtless load of comments to post! I would like to say that when in business a reputable person deals with each and every customer exactly the same not by paying one and not others - He only had to pick the phone up the minute he knew and let all his customers have the same story and im sure we would have been much more sympathetic! For your information as i have already stated first he told me the cheque had been sent and prob lost in post. 2 then it hadnt been sent as his dad was ill in hospital. 3 then he was the lost adjuster for the Jamie Grey Case!!! I spoke to Bicester Magistrates court who can and will confirm he is nothing at all to do with it just another unsuitable lie - If you want a copy of the call please ask i would be only too happy to forward it on! I was a victim of identity theft to the sum of 23000 and it didnt stop me paying my bills or trading!? So although i see where your coming from your in a minority of people who would give him a good name and i can tell you a lot more you were unaware of too - Im more than happy that you have always been paid but can you please post us all a response to some questions i have for you:
1. If he knew he was a victim of identity theft from the bouncing of the cheques in november - why did he take items in january knowing he could not payfor them even though i told him i had to sell some items as i had a large lorry bill to pay?
2.How come he got paid for all the items the day of the sale by cash or card but still did not have enough money to pay those people 5 working days after?!
3. How come there is a lady with a CCJ against JD for £8000 who has still not been paid and also a lady whom he owes £10000 for a loory he sold in Dec2007?!
4. Why have we all had various excuses from him ref delayed payment but not the real reason in the first instance?!
5. Why did they change the sale page to read Feb sale not on due to lack of interest - when i offered the end of season sale items up to 500 lots and was refused because there were too many entries!!?
This list is endless - and whilst i feel it is nice of you to make remarks about how well you have been looked after I do not feel it right you say that others remarks are so terrible if you dont understand the full story!! If you believe what he says thats up to you but i guess thats because your not out of pocket or maybe your related to him??!!! Whatever its a true old saying - not everyone can be so wrong!! Its also true in saying what goes around comes around and with a bit of luck it bloody well will! - Reply to that!
Please can some of the other people who have been conned out of money from the past please make comments?


----------



## abbot (22 February 2009)

I totally agree with Aramis, it is totally unfair to pay one vendor and not others, why have I had several different excuses which are different to the ones Aramis has had.  I am at the moment unaware of a letter sent to vendors, if we were sent one we have not received as yet.  What I can not understand is why everybody has had different excuses about why they have not received payment.
I agree with Crazyponys, it is the way it is being dealt with,  What are we meant to think when monies owing dont arrive and you are unable to contact the auctioneers.


----------



## GoldieGlitter (22 February 2009)

No one else seems to have the excuse of the bent accountant pocketing the money given to pay the Inland Revenue. The accountant is now serving time - so I was told, then I had the credit card fraud too. The trouble is all of the excuses are delivered in such a way as to get your sympathy , but I just really want my money. £10500 is a lot of money to be owed but it sure is a cheaper than a bank loan. The more people come forward the less certain I am that the stories are true so lets all hope he comes good as promised and pays us all by March sale time


----------



## crazyponys (23 February 2009)

if he doesnt pay up by march we all need to get together and stop the sale......dont let him line his pockets any further.


----------



## aramis123 (23 February 2009)

I have been told that he has said to Lordsbridge he would no longer be holding any more sales - it came from a reputable source - im afraid i dont have their directr number so would be good if someone does to confirm this?! He wont be able to take booking for lots in march till everyone has been paid or we talking fraud again so Crazypony right right we need to ensure this sale never happens again until each and every person has been paid fairly?! I hope everyone on this forum has made comment to the horse and hound as they are running a factual story on him to give others a chance of having some background before they decide to deal with him.?
I spoke to 3 people at Melton sales all saying the same old things about him - two have been done for their money with sale items and one was sold a lorry which was a bag of s**t who are not impressed with the amount of money that had to be spent on a "fantastic horsebox that needed nothing doing to it when they purchased it", that actually needed nearly 4K spending on it!! And the list goes on, and on and on!


----------



## abbot (4 March 2009)

Still not received any payment, has anyone else received their payment from John Dyer and Son yet.


----------



## Taboo1968 (22 March 2009)

Well I must be one of the very lucky ones then as we went to John Dyer 3 years ago and bought our lorry from him, even paying £1000 to have the back totally refurbed, fair enough the lorry wasn't ready when we needed it, but John did not hesitate to lend us another suitable horsebox, which we then returned a week later when our box was ready..... We never had a problem with that lorry I am pleased to say.... So I guess I am one of the lucky ones! So based on my experience I can only say good things!


----------

